#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Down to 5 Hz - Myth Busters

## Contour

De onderstaande setup is gebruikt in het programma 'Myth Busters' om aan te tonen wat het effect is van zeer lage tonen met grote geluidsdruk op het menselijk lichaam. De gebruikte subs zijn de HP-700 van Meyersound met de BR-poorten afgesloten voor meer druk in het laagste oktaaf. Bij 9Hz was 120dB mogelijk en bij 100Hz zelfs 153dB.





MVG Contour

----------


## Speakertje

Dat programma volg ik altijd!! Maar deze heb ik jammer genoeg gemist[V] Eens kijken f het nog herhaald wordt.

Weet je toevallig wat de uitslag was van de test?

----------


## ronny

en hoe was het resultaat?  die testpersoon had een week buikpijn, hoofdpijn, klaplong :Big Grin: ?

mvg
ronny

----------


## showband

scheet hij gelijk de chinees van de dag ervoor zijn broekspijpen in?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Deze heb ik idd ook niet gezien, maar wel alle andere afleveringen. Heeft hij het wel netjes gehouden [:P]

----------


## meyerfreak

zie ook: http://www.meyersound.com/news/relea..._BrownNote.pdf

Een persverklaring van Meyer waar het een en ander wordt uitgelegd... leuk om eens te lezen mischien...

----------


## sis

Ooooooooohhhh wat zijn dit mooie kastjes [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Jammer, maar die dikke heeft het niet overleeft  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## mr_dick

en ze klinken gewoon erg lekker!!!
zeker voor rock 'n'rol achtige feestjes vind ik ze gewoon subliem klinken!

----------


## BAJ productions

zou die niet nog komen op tv niemand heeft hem nog gezien!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mr_dick_
> 
> en ze klinken gewoon erg lekker!!!
> zeker voor rock 'n'rol achtige feestjes vind ik ze gewoon subliem klinken!



ook Teresa ( www.teresa.com , soort van ilsedelange), janis ian, sting, en pinkfloyd klinken er waanzinnig op, 
heb er 20 mogen losdrukken in lasVegas, en daarna werden er nogal wat folders van concurrenten gewoon weggegooid. 
[img] http://www.********.nl/images/Vegas20sub700.jpg [/img]

Ze hadden voor die 5 hz trouwens beter de 650-P kunnen gebruiken, die gaat nog een half octaaf lager. De  700-HP compenseert dat met een hogere spl.

----------


## Contour

Het waren geen HP-700 in de standaard uitvoering. Bij deze test waren de basreflexpoorten dichtgestopt.

MVG Contour

----------


## showband

onderschriftenwedstrijd:

"kan ik iets meer monitor krijgen?"

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

"en waar laat ik m'n floorspots nu?"

----------


## Klaaske

Waar is nou het sublaag ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jakobjan

Ik geloof dat die speaker links achter kapot is.......  of is het mijn gehoor

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Poging 2
"Hangt mn shirt uit mn broek? Heh, wat?"

----------


## jens

"Oorzaak tsunamie 2e kerstdag gevonden"

----------


## Dropsen

"Jongens en meisjes, welkom bij de coladisco!"

----------


## oversound

"Buren??? Wat kan mij dat nou schelen"

----------


## William

"Heh? Wat zeg je? Ik versta dr geen reet van!"

----------


## Reemski

"Zoveel geluid, en geen fockin' stopcontact in deze fockin' desert!!"

----------


## Reemski

"Huup huup, barba truuk !"

----------


## djlaakie

Waar is meneertje gebleven weg geblazen?

----------


## Ideedeluxe

1. Waar is nou mijn drumstel?????
2. Hoezo, de rest van de band is weggewaaid?????

----------


## soundcheckfrits

haha  tot hoever  zal deze db's tehoren/voelen zijn?? :Big Grin: 

k ben benieuwd

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Heren geluids techniek / experts

ik als licht nicht ben altijd verteld dat je subs vast op de grond moet plaatsen, niet op wielen. je verliest hier namelijk 3 of 6 dB mee. toch?[?]

----------


## Speakertje

Denk eerder dat het erom gaat dat je je sub's zo laag mogelijk bij de grond plaatst. Zet je ze bv op een podium dan komt je bas minder mooi uit.

----------


## jens

mischien is het juist wel de bedoeling dat die speakers gaan rijden op die wieltjes door de luchtverplaatsing  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Speakertje_
> 
> Denk eerder dat het erom gaat dat je je sub's zo laag mogelijk bij de grond plaatst. Zet je ze bv op een podium dan komt je bas minder mooi uit.



Denken is niet goed voor je, zo te lezen gaat dat fout. :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Als je je subs op wieltjes plaatst is het contactoppervlak tussen de subs en de grond vele malen kleiner dan wanneer ze gewoon vlak op de grond staan.
Als je ze plat op de grond zet heb je dus meer voelbare bas.

----------


## Gast1401081

gaat mi meer om het feit dat de lucht eronderdoor kan als-ie op wieltjes staat, en een bekend verschijnsel is dan idd dat er sub naar achteren verdwijnt, en dat scheelt een paar db's. Halfspace, of corner levert altijd extra vermogen op tov vliegen.

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> 
> Als je ze plat op de grond zet heb je dus meer voelbare bas.



En daar hou ik nou zo van!! Bass moet je voelen :Big Grin:

----------


## Guus

Luister nou, de subs werken, nu nog de tops erbij en dan is m'n monitor gereed.

----------


## Percy

Of het iets harder kan..?

----------


## Joopknoop

André Hazes studio-koptelefoon net iets te laat af.

----------


## Ibvee

hoe duur is zoiets nou?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> hoe duur is zoiets nou?[]



Ik denk dat je gratis tussen die speakers mag gaan staan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> hoe duur is zoiets nou?[]



http://www.********.nl/verkoop.pdf 
staan de prijzen wel op.

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> http://www.********.nl/verkoop.pdf 
> staan de prijzen wel op.



www.ik-maak-reclame-op-een-forum.nl

----------


## Speakertje

Je link doet het niet :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthezz80

@ Contour, ik had zelfs begrepen dat het '20 hz' bij 153 db was i.p.v. 100hz! (maar ik kan het verkeerd verstaan hebben...) :Wink: 

en ben ik nou de eerste die zich dat afvraagt? maar: hoe hebben ze die bas-reflex gaten/buizen gedicht? met zoveel druk is er toch niks wat die basreflexgaten dicht houdt? alles wordt er toch met grof geweld uitgeblazen? een ouwe sok zal in elk geval geen zin hebben, moet je toch minstens een stukje mdf/berkenmultiplex van 22 mm erin zetten (verlijmen, schroeven) lijkt mij..

----------


## showband

purschuim? [8D]

----------


## Percy

Jullie hebben het vast allemaal al gelezen.. Maar 8 mei komt het op de buis: http://licht-geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14095

[edit]9 en 10 mei ook[/edit]

----------


## djjurgen

heeft hij nou een luier om?????

----------


## LodeS

Staat gewoon 70000 eurotjes te dreunen daar haha

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LodeS_
> 
> Staat gewoon 70000 eurotjes te dreunen daar haha



12 x 6480, om precies te zijn, ivm de rigging die erop zit. 
maar als je er 12 besteld krijg je de rigging er wel bij van mij...

----------


## showband

Ik persoonlijk kan in mijn broek schijten voor minder. [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## B-there

Sidefills.. zoveel!!!!!!! ik had om een stage van 5x8 gevraagd

----------


## Stephan

Verbaasde artiest vraagt aan zijn monitorman: Hé gast, ik weet niet wat zit hoor maar d'r komt een beetje weinig hoog uit die nieuwe monitors van je!



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Reemski_

----------


## sparky

Drummer aan monitorman; "En waar is mn buttkicker nou??"

----------


## rene.derksen

I'm Flying!

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.meyersound.com/news/relea...wnNoteAirs.pdf
en
http://www.meyersound.com/news/relea..._BrownNote.pdf 

met wat meer info...

----------


## jakkes72

Zo: nu weten we ook hoe John Meyer er uit ziet.....
Zelf had ik gedacht dat die ouder zou zijn.

----------


## Speakertje

Busted !!! Ik heb nog nooit geluids mensen heel hard naar de wc zien rennen bij een flink concert :Big Grin: 

Die poorten dicht maken: zullen die isolatie matten genoeg lucht dicht zijn??

----------


## jakkes72

Dat wel, maar dat had dan wel andere redenen.
Nu is de tijd die ze er aan blootgesteld wel kort.

----------


## BvE

Ik vroeg me af, bastonen hebben toch een langere afstand nodig om te werken? Dit is ook al besproken in topics over basversterkers die op het podium niet te horen waren wanneer de bassist er te dicht op stond? Zou het kunnen dat die gast niet op de goede plek stond, niet in het midden had moeten staan maar een stukkie verder? In deze opstelling is er een gerichte 'basstraal' naar voren toch? Had hij hierin moeten gaan staan, op 4 meter afstand bijvoorbeeld?

Deze mythe had dan misschien wel kunnen zijn bewezen? Ik zelf heb geleerd dat het zenuwstelsel ook werkt op een heel lage frequentie?

----------


## oversound

Was grappig om te zien alleen jammer dat ik die bass niet uit me tv boxies krijg :Big Grin:

----------


## Speakertje

Nou mijn computers speakers begonnen ervan te kraken  :Big Grin:  Wat Bve zegt zou volgens mij wel een waarheid kunnen bevatten, mede ook omdat de bass druk eromheen hoger was dan op de plek waar adam stond.

----------


## speakerfreak

majah buiten... golven vliegen alle kanten op, had het dan ook even binnen geprobeerd

----------


## LuxProDeo

"Hee, is dit een In-Here monitor of wat?"

----------


## Gast1401081

@ bve: klopt, die opstelling was niet de meest renerende. Omdat de subs min of meer omni zijn is er een soort van laag linearray gebouwd, met , maar schatting , het hoogste rendement op een meter of 6 achter de man op de foto. Maar de tv (het oog) wil ook wat, denk ik...

@ subfreak : binnen wordt de zaak oncontroleerbaar door de reflecties, en ook hier geld : de mythe van het buitenopstellen levert een leuk plaatje op...
(don't try this at home.......)

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> (don't try this at home.......)



Jammer was het wel van plan  :Big Grin:  Maar is dit nou de ideale opstelling om de myth te testen ???

----------


## showband

dat ze het buiten gedaan hebben zal ook wel met de opzet te maken gehad.
'volgens de mythe is het leger al jaren bezig een geluidswapen te ontwikkelen' 
Dan ga je dat niet in een luie stoel testen maar buiten natuurlijk.

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik zou zeggen, mail het probleem naar mythbusters... Ik heb wel vaker gezien dat ze een hoop mailtjes kregen dat een test niet goed uitgevoerd was (ik meen met ontploffende verfbussen) en dat ze het vervolgens nog eens proberen  :Wink:  misschien helpt het wel  :Smile:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik zag net dat vanavond de herhaling is. Dus voor degene die het gister hebben gemist...
Toch nog maar even kijken. Zondag weer is on tour geweest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

heb het idd gisteravond gezien, incl ome John met een safari-pet op...

Ik had toch wel iets meer verwacht, vooral een sim-meting om de maximale spl-spot op te zoeken.
Ik zal wel eens een Mapp-je maken met een ssoort van simulatie.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> heb het idd gisteravond gezien, incl ome John met een safari-pet op...
> 
> Ik had toch wel iets meer verwacht, vooral een sim-meting om de maximale spl-spot op te zoeken.
> Ik zal wel eens een Mapp-je maken met een ssoort van simulatie.



Zodra hij af is toch maar mailen naar Mythbusters, wie weet  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

Raar dat nog niemand hier melding van heeft gemaakt:

Het was de eerste Myth Busters uitzending, die ik zag, dat er iets niet werd opgeblazen. Of misschien toch wel: de trommelvliezen van de betrokkenen...

groeten, @lex

----------


## nielsg

ik dacht dat dit het nieuwe laxeer middel was, nu verkrijg baar bij uw apotheek :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ nn

@ _**************:_ wie KAN dit thuis proberen ? ( heb hier niet zo'n stapeltje staan hoor ... (zal nog wel eens op zolder kijken voor zekerheid)

en er is wel een klein detail: er staat ook iets over 6Hz... kan je toch helemaal ni horen ? (ja ik weet hat gaat niet over horen of niet) maar als het een mooie sinus van 6Hz gaat ... dan voel die die toch ook bijna niet (niet zoals de dreun van een bassdrum)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Halo

nieuwe monitor set motorhead met succes getest.....

----------


## ostracized

motorhead??  :Confused:  :Confused: sinds wanneer willen die sub-laag horen dan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Dag geluidsvriendjes  :Smile:  ; ik kwam erachter dat de Mythbusters nog iets hebben geprobeerd met Meyer sound; namelijk het kapot "trillen" van een wijnglas (de mythe dat een zangers een glas kan doen spatten). Best grappig, en uiteindelijk gelukt...

Heb dat filmpje op mijn Hyves staan (oei da's wel erg sneu ik weet het), maar dat kon via google video ofzo gelinkt worden (heb een nachtje zitten klooien en kan het bronbestand niet meer vinden). Dus als je filmpje wilt zien; Arvid buit, overview - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends , dan is het het onderste filmpje

grtz AJB

----------


## jadjong

Voor de mensen die denken dat Hyves een nieuwe geslachtsziekte is heb ik hier de directe link. Myth Busters - Breaking Glass With Human Voice - Google Video
De resolutie is tevens wat hoger.

----------


## jakkes72

Wel leuk dat zelfs daar vergeten werd om de stekker er in te doen.....
En het vervolgens dan ook gewoon uitzenden.

----------


## oversound

En vanavond waren de Mythbusters weer op bezoek bij Meyer sound.
Deze keer het gekwaak van eenden onderzoeken op echo.
Eerst in open veld door Roger ....... van Meyer en later in de fabriek/ onderzoeks afdeling. In dode kamer en in een echo ruimte :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dag geluidsvriendjes  ; ik kwam erachter dat de Mythbusters nog iets hebben geprobeerd met Meyer sound;




nogal wiedus, ze zitten slechts 1 brug van elkaar af, geloof ik...

----------


## Barthezz80

> En vanavond waren de Mythbusters weer op bezoek bij Meyer sound.
> Deze keer het gekwaak van eenden onderzoeken op echo.
> Eerst in open veld door Roger ....... van Meyer en later in de fabriek/ onderzoeks afdeling. In dode kamer en in een echo ruimte



En, wat waren de resultaten?
Ben erg benieuwd!
Misschien iemand een link naar het filmpje?

----------


## Carl

De 'myth" was dat het gekwaak van een eend GEEN echo geeft.
Na enig onderzoek, o.a. door Meyersound leek dit ook zo te zijn. Maar dat is natuurlijk wel raar, hoe kan een bepaald geluid nou geen reflecties veroorzaken?
Uiteindelijk bleek dat het karakter van een kwaak en het karakter van echoënd geluid vrijwel precies overeen komen, dus je hebt het niet in de gaten, maar ook een eendekwaak geeft wel degelijk echo's, maar het originele geluid maskeert het. (geloof ik)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Tja die gasten van Meyer zijn ook niet gek, lekker reclame voor over de hele wereld.

Laatst de in hun nieuwe serie, (die waarin 2 vrachtwagens frontaal op elkaar werden ingereden), zag ik dat Jamie een mooie zwarte jas van MeyerSound aan had: RECLAME!! ... Niet duidelijk leesbaar, maar als je het logo van Meyer kent, wel duidelijk...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Gast1401081

> Tja die gasten van Meyer zijn ook niet gek,



wisten we al ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sound-wave

heeft iemand enig idee of het filmpje er van op internet staat? ik heb m helaas niet gezien maar zou het wel graag willen :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

En daar zijn de jongens van Meyer weer..:
Meyer Sound News : Meyer Sound Helps Mythbusters Master Flame in April 11 Episode

Ziet er weer interessant uit...
Werd (ik denk alleen in Amerika) op 11 april uitgezonden, zal nog wel een paar maandjes duren voordat het in Nederland op de buis zal zijn...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Devotion

Ach ja, amerika, nederland wat is het verschil nog als we YouTube hebben  :Big Grin: 

Deel 1: YouTube - MythBusters Voice Flame Extinguisher S05E07 01/05
Deel 2: YouTube - MythBusters Voice Flame Extinguisher S05E07 02/05
Deel 3: YouTube - MythBusters Voice Flame Extinguisher S05E07 03/05
Deel 4: YouTube - MythBusters Voice Flame Extinguisher S05E07 04/05
Deel 5: YouTube - MythBusters Voice Flame Extinguisher S05E07 05/05

Bijna alle uitzendingen die op je buis waren/gaan komen zijn op YouTube te vinden.

----------


## Gast1401081

en een nieuwe  : http://www.meyersound.com/news/2011/mythbusters/ 


komt weer wat spannends aan.

----------

